# New Toys



## deathwind (Apr 17, 2005)

Now that we've elected a more gun friendly government whose looking at scrapping part of the gun registry i decided to treat myself to a couple of new toys. Just picked up a used S&W 686 .357 Mag. in really good shape and ordered a 629 classic .44 mag. along with all the reloading toys too.I hammered out 150 rounds the day i picked up the 686 and she's a sweet shooter.Can't wait for my big boy to arrive. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Years ago I had a 686 with the adjustable front sight. It had four settings and you could set them for different loads. I had number one set for wadcutters, two for 38 +P, three for factory 357, and number four set for hot reloads. It worked out very well. The adjustable front sight was a partridge sight which I prefer anyway. I still have a small (2 ½ inch barrel) model 66, but have gone to mostly different variants of the good old 629. Fluted cylinders, unfluted cylinders, 4 inch barrels, 8 3/8 inch barrels and such. Always fun to have new toys. Good shooting.

ps My favorite load out of my 44's is 9 gr of Unique behind a 240 hard cast round nose flat point. The old Bull X were very good bullets, and I only have 1000 left, but the new Laser cast from Oregon Trails is just about the same.

 Also, I might add that every S&W (44 that is) that I have ever shot prefers .430 or 431 over 429 diameter bullets.


----------

